# Unfair HGVC Policy--Non-refundable reservation fee



## loosefeet (Nov 11, 2012)

I was recently in NY, and reserved 3 nights at the West 57th St. property.  I used my points, and paid the $49 reservation fee.  This property was then closed bc of a crane accident d/t the storm.  HGVC had to cancel my stay restored my points, and KEPT my $49.  They will not refund OR let me apply to another reservation (I tried to rebook when the property reopened, but there was nothing available).  What did I pay $49 for??  I have written emails etc, I was told that is the policy.  POOR service indeed!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 11, 2012)

You got off cheap. When Wyndham closed a couple of resorts because of Sandy and my inbound guests arriving for Thanksgiving had their house severely damage, I got my points back also. Did NOT get my $99 Guest Certificate fees (2 of them back) - hence, I lost $198. Seems even the supervisors at Wyndham can't restore GCs.

PS I was at the Hilton Club in May and from our unit, my brother and I watched that crane. My brother saw the crane tape on the Nebraska TV news and called me; I think we spent about an hour rehashing what a great time we had at the Hilton Club.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 11, 2012)

It is so hypicritical of these companies.  Emails are sent out about how sorry they are for those afffected by these disasters and then they profit.

In the first scenario, they could not honor their part so I think they should definately have refunded everything including the fee.

In Linda's case, it is a little bit different, because they could argue about having insurance, blah, blah, blah.  But they should really put their money where their mouth is and refund everything also.  I guess in this case, we should we thankful they refunded the points, but refunding the GC fees (which are outrageous to begin with) would have been great customer service.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 11, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> It is so hypicritical of these companies.  Emails are sent out about how sorry they are for those afffected by these disasters and then they profit.
> 
> ....In Linda's case, it is a little bit different, because they could argue about having insurance, blah, blah, blah.  But they should really put their money where their mouth is and refund everything also.  I guess in this case, we should we thankful they refunded the points, but refunding the GC fees (which are outrageous to begin with) would have been great customer service.



They refunded the points because I was cancelling outside of the 15 day window of default. And their customer service reps and their customer care reps (the escalated higher ones) have no ability to restore or refund the GC fees. And they were told this fee would NOT refunded.

As for if I was inside that 15 day window, I might NOT have gotten my points back - as that is the risk a traveller takes with last minute weather issues. I would suspect that line is well used. Shawnee was shut down due to NO ELECTRIC for several days after the storm. My reservations were for Thanksgiving week - hence, I knew I could cancel online and get my points back; I was trying for the Guest Certificate fees.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2012)

This "act of God" stuff seems is a pathetic excuse by the "hospitality" industry to pocket $$ even when no hospitality is provided.

A few years back, we stayed at an indpendent hotel when a rainstorm knocked out electricity for entire evening. They refused any compensation (not even a complimentary drink), citing an "act of God." Of course, owners who rent out their TS's also have such no-refund clauses in their leases. 

However, if you know an attorney, a demand letter citing "failure of consideration" for the reservation, might get some attention. ... _But if it was a changeable reservation, they'll say that you had the opportunity to use it for an alternate booking._.
.


----------



## greenwich3 (Nov 11, 2012)

How about trying to go through your credit card?


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 12, 2012)

Good idea-filed a dispute and we'll see.   Stated I did not get reservation and was not refunded.


----------



## greenwich3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Let us know if that works.

Good luck!


----------



## RX8 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is from the member guide:

Accommodations Unavailability.* In the event accommodations become unavailable due to a natural disaster, act of God, war, terrorism, civil unrest or any other event beyond the control of Hilton Grand Vacations, neither Hilton Grand Vacations nor its affiliates shall be liable for any resulting cancellations. All reservations shall be subject to the cancellation policy* and alternative accommodations may not be available. Membership may be suspended or modified in the event the vacation ownership interest owned becomes unavailable for use.

Since your $49 fee appears to be a changeable reservation couldn't you have just rebooked another stay somewhere else up to one day prior to check-in to save your $49 reservation fee?


----------



## toontoy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Anderson cove on groupon*

I think it should be refunded as they closed the resort, did they say you needed trip insurance or something. Its sad but nowadays it seems companies are too worried about the shareholder than a customer.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 13, 2012)

*Insurance*

What is messed up about not refunding the $49, HGVC most likely will be filing a insurance claim on lost income from the storm.  Also, there is most likely a tax break that wil be given to affected companies.  Lastly, HGVC will ask for a special assessment to fix damage to the structure.  I think this storm actually made them money.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 13, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> I was recently in NY, and reserved 3 nights at the West 57th St. property.  I used my points, and paid the $49 reservation fee.  This property was then closed bc of a crane accident d/t the storm.  HGVC had to cancel my stay restored my points, and KEPT my $49.  They will not refund OR let me apply to another reservation (I tried to rebook when the property reopened, but there was nothing available).  What did I pay $49 for??  I have written emails etc, I was told that is the policy.  POOR service indeed!!



Shame on HGVC for not refunding this fee. I except this (and even worse) behavior from Wyndham, but not from HGVC, Marriott, or Starwood.


----------



## rjp123 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rules are rules I guess...


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 13, 2012)

RX8-I asked for them to use my reservation fee towards another reservation, but they said I could only use for W57th.  I tried to rebook when they opened-no availability.  I asked to reserve somewhere else, which they would not do.  They took my $49, but in the end, no reservation made.  I still feel like they owe me a refund.  I'll post what happens with the cc (Hilton Amex-should be interesting).  I understand rules-but who is making them?


----------



## RX8 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't have the member guide handy but I believe the changeable reservation allows one to change the reservation to ANY club reservation. You could double check the guide to see if I read it right. If that is true then they should refund you the $49 since the rep gave you bad information.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 13, 2012)

rjp123 said:


> Rules are rules I guess...


But there is also a thing called Customer Service.  In this extraordinary case, the "rules" should be bent, IMO.  

As a previous poster said, shame on HGVC.  I have always held the opinion that HGVC was a quite classy operation, and have frequently repeated that thought here in these forums.  This incident has made me rethink that position a bit.

Kurt


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 13, 2012)

rjp123 said:


> Rules are rules I guess...



Rules don't give them the right to steal your money!

You paid, they did not give you what you paid for.  HGVC canceled your reservation, you did not cancel it.


----------



## Titandude (Nov 13, 2012)

File a complaint with the BBB! It WILL get their attention!


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 13, 2012)

DEROS said:


> What is messed up about not refunding the $49, HGVC most likely will be filing a insurance claim on lost income from the storm.  Also, there is most likely a tax break that wil be given to affected companies.  Lastly, HGVC will ask for a special assessment to fix damage to the structure.  I think this storm actually made them money.



There wasn't any structural damage, was there?  It's my understanding that they were forced to close by the city/county for safety reasons only


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 13, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Shame on HGVC for not refunding this fee. I except this (and even worse) behavior from Wyndham, but not from HGVC, Marriott, or Starwood.



Funny, :hysterical:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenwich3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Titandude said:


> File a complaint with the BBB! It WILL get their attention!



This is another good idea.  They will have to answer your complaint and when someone searches, your complaint will come up.

What they did is wrong and we should hold them accountable.


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 19, 2012)

Update.  Just got another reservation at a different resort (in Hawaii), and was able to "use" previously paid fee "as a courtesy."  Different agent, different outcome.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> Update.  Just got another reservation at a different resort (in Hawaii), and was able to "use" previously paid fee "as a courtesy."  Different agent, different outcome.



The strategy of "keep calling" often works.  It is the same strategy I used in getting three HOAs to accept deed back of my Weeks.  More often or not you will finally get someone who will work with you.

George


----------



## greenwich3 (Nov 19, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> Update.  Just got another reservation at a different resort (in Hawaii), and was able to "use" previously paid fee "as a courtesy."  Different agent, different outcome.



Good for you!


----------

